# Does sfwbar still works ?



## Alain De Vos (Oct 8, 2022)

It failed to function for me:








						GitHub - LBCrion/sfwbar: Sway Floating Window Bar
					

Sway Floating Window Bar. Contribute to LBCrion/sfwbar development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



Are there alternatives ?


----------

